# The Bacon Chili Cheeseburgerdog Fatty...



## worktogthr (Mar 15, 2016)

So a few days ago I started a thread about what everyone does with their leftover hotdogs and I got some great ideas to try in the future as well as many that brought me back to my childhood.   

 SmokinAl
 posted an amazing looking fatty a while back so that's the idea I went with.  I had 80/20 ground beef, leftover hot dogs, leftover chili and plenty of cheese on hand so... I mixed the ground beef with some Montreal steak seasoning and rolled it out in a bag and slapped it on some wax paper.












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016





First some smoked sharp cheddar:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016





Then my old favorite, American cheese:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016






I decided to stick the chili in the freezer for a while in tube form to make it easier to roll it up without it spilling all over the place:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016






Then surrounded the chili log with a couple of dogs:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016






Then with much difficulty because I overstuffed as usual, I rolled it, tucked in the sides, and wrapped in Saran Wrap.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 15, 2016






Rolled a couple of them.  Not going to eat one until Saturday so I popped them in the freezer.  I will bacon wrap when I defrost.  I'll be back in a few days.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2016)

In for the weekend. 

This HAS to be good.


----------



## weev (Mar 15, 2016)

Good thinking on the freezing of the chili. I would have made a mess everywhere


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

This is gonna be a good one!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm in

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok... So overall it was a great success and an excellent way to reuse hot dogs and leftover chili.  Only negatives were that it was dinner time and I cut it too early, causing the ooze effect.  Here are some photos:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 20, 2016






Smoked it on the hotter side...around 325 on the Weber performer with some apple chunks.  Thanks to Al for this idea.  Will definitely do it again but would reduce the a mount of seasoning I put in the meat as I thought it was a little salty.  Thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2016)

That was very creative and looks delicious!

Way to Go!

John


----------



## tropics (Mar 20, 2016)

Chris that does look nice,cooled I think it would look fantastic.Ya gotta keep Mom and the Kids happy so I understand Points Oh nice weave

Richie


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice!:drool


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 20, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> That was very creative and looks delicious!
> 
> Way to Go!
> 
> John





tropics said:


> Chris that does look nice,cooled I think it would look fantastic.Ya gotta keep Mom and the Kids happy so I understand Points Oh nice weave
> Richie






b-one said:


> Nice!:drool



Thanks guys! It did turn out really good.  Richie, definitely needed more cooking time for presentation and ease of slicing and eating.


----------



## disco (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd take a slice of that in a minute!

Disco


----------



## redrocker65200 (May 14, 2016)

How much hamburger did you use?  And how long did it take?  Might give this a try this weekend.


----------



## worktogthr (May 14, 2016)

redrocker65200 said:


> How much hamburger did you use?  And how long did it take?  Might give this a try this weekend.


I used about a pound and a quarter and at 325 it took an hour or so.


----------

